# Problemas con teclado

## Ignatius881

Hola.

A ver, estoy siguiendo este tutorial: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

Cree el archivo /etc/env.d/02locale y puse lo siguiente:

```
LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

y luego actualice el entorno como dice mas abajo.

Ejecutando locale me sale:

```
LANG=es_ES.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE=C

LC_MONETARY="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

Y en locale.gen tengo:

```
#en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8ch line:

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JPle> is a locale located in /usr/share/i18n/locales/ and

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1 and lines starting with # are ignored.

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

es_ES ISO-8859-1

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1
```

Pero en lugar de salir tildes, salen simbolos raros, por ejemplo, "no se encontrÃ³ la orden". En /etc/conf.d/keymaps le puse "es", pero no escribe en espanol, y donde dice Keyboard layout for the X server, bueno, necesito saber el identificador de mi teclado y no se como averiguarlo.

No se si me salte algun paso. Y perdon por no poner tildes ni eso, pero por eso abro este hilo, para poder.

Gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Hiciste 

```
# source /etc/profile && env-update
```

?

¿Saliste de sesion (logout) y volviste a entrar?

Publica tu 

```
$ locale -a
```

.

El código para un teclado español para poner en xkbLayout en xorg.conf es "es". Esa parte de la guía que refieres está bastante desactualizada respecto al sistema de configuración de Xorg en sus últimas versiones. Mejor mira esta página que habla de InputClass.

----------

## Ignatius881

Creo que ya lo solucioné, lo que pasa es que no modificaba el archivo adecuado.

El tutorial que sirve es éste, y no éste otro.

Pero el problema lo sigo teniendo con la terminal. Uso una llamada Eterm. No reconoce las tildes.

----------

